# Dairy Free Diet



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Is going dairy free likely to produce results fairly quickly if indeed it is going to improve symptoms?Seems to me I read somewhere that going gluten free takes 6-8 weeks to show signs of improvement.Was wondering if the same holds true for dairy?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well dairy doesn't actually do damage to the lining of the intestines so I suspect a 1-2 week trial should be enough even if you have an allergy.The gluten free timing is only for people with celiac, if you have problems with wheat starch things should improve in that first week.


----------



## Dagmar (Aug 31, 2010)

Dairy was probably the worst offender for me, and I noticed a huge improvement within 3-4 days after I cut it out of my diet.


----------

